# Wallpaper



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Pogo (Oct 17, 2016)

Kat said:


>




Dat makes me sneeze.


----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Pumpkin Row (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Oct 17, 2016)

Kat said:


>




It looks like music.

With Windows 10 they change the wallpaper on the login page every day with a new photograph. I think it's the only thing I like about Windows 10.


----------



## Grief (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Grief (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Pogo (Oct 17, 2016)

Kat said:


>




These are so sensual.  Especially this one.


----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





  It is???? Well, I am not going to ask how...will take your word for it. 

Well shoot...how??


----------



## Pogo (Oct 18, 2016)

Kat said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...




All those colors, I can almost taste it.  The drip detail caught in action, I can almost hear it.
I bet it's wet too.  

Just admit it --- you have a real appreciation for the sensual.  Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## Kat (Oct 18, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




hmmmmmm


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Pogo (Oct 21, 2016)

Fábio Cembranelli​


----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Pogo (Oct 22, 2016)

Kat said:


>




Now that's impressive.  

Was it this?


----------



## Pogo (Oct 22, 2016)

Kat said:


>


----------



## esthermoon (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 22, 2016)

Lots of nice ones there but those vivid ones would fry my retinas after a while.


----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Lots of nice ones there but those vivid ones would fry my retinas after a while.




i know, but I do like the clarity here with them.


----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Pogo (Oct 29, 2016)

Kat said:


>



Way out of scale though.


----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Whut??


----------



## Pogo (Oct 30, 2016)

Kat said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



In terms of distance from the sun.  They're too evenly spaced.
Take Uranus.  It should be out in the next room.

Uh.... so to speak  

you knew that was comin' dinchya


----------



## Kat (Oct 30, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




LOL Yes. It's just a picture! Kinda cool looking regardless.


----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------

